# General > Recipes >  Easy Pork Casserole

## Anne x

1lb shoulder of Pork  Cubed or Pork Fillet Sliced
1tsp oil
1tsp butter
1 medium onion chopped 
8fl ozs Cider
2fl oz Cider vinegar
salt & Pepper 
1x 180g jar apple sauce 
2 rounded tbls half fat creme fraiche
I use leftover single or double cream 

Heat oven to 170C 

heat the oil and butter in a shallow heatproof casserole cook the onion over a medium heat for 5 mins then increase the heat add the pork for couple of mins doesnt need to be brown just lightly coloured add cider, cider vinegar salt & pepper bring to simmering point transfer to oven without a lid for a hour a lot of the liquid will have reduced cosiderably stir in the apple sauce and creme fraiche or cream return to oven again without a lid for 15mins

----------


## Anne x

This one is for the Microwave although I have made it on top of the hob but sauce a bit more gooey 

11/2 lbs Pork Fillet sliced 
Med Onion chopped 
4ozs Mushrooms sliced
1 Stick of Celery sliced (optional )
1/4 tsp dried parsley
1/4 tsp dried sage
1/2tsp dried tarragon 
1/2oz butter diced 
1 oz plain flour
1/4pt hot chicken stock
1/4pt Rose Wine 
black pepper 

Place fillets in shallow dish cover and cook for 6-9mins full power turning halfway through cooking set aside covered
place onion mushrooms parsley sage and tarragon in a bowl cover and cook 5mins 
stir in the butter til melted stir in the flour add chicken stock stir in the wine salt and pepper cook covered for 2 mins 
add the pork fillet turn to coat with the sauce 
cook covered for 3 mins 

Serves 4 

Serve with Rice or Baby Pots

----------

